# fitness program at work.



## RED (Feb 11, 2007)

I've been looking for statistics for the benefits of a excersize program at the work place. I've had a little luck. I'm puting together a presentation and would like some thoughts, links, advice....

The benefits of an on-site fascility vs. the benefits of a gym membership deal for employees. 

Thanks


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 11, 2007)

I can be of little help here, the only onsite facility I have ever had was I went off to a room by myself someplace and did Taiji or do Xingyi. Or I go just a bit off site and meet one of my Sifus who beats me and sends me back to my office. 

But if there was an onsite facility I would likely use it for the aerobic stuff, I do not get enough aerobic nor can I find any place in my day, other than lunch, to fit it in.


----------



## RED (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks,
I often go to secluded areas and practice forms and patterns (got caught once), but I'm talking about a facility for weights and cardio ect.... Or gym membership for employees. Something that would benefit the company.


----------



## grydth (Feb 11, 2007)

We're just getting started, and I'm working with the union and some of our workers to get it off the ground. A few of us do Tai Chi/ Qi Gong on breaks; some others do aerobics tapes. A third group has weight watchers going.

I really think this will be good for us, and I'd like to build on it. The benefits of relaxation and good health just can't be argued with! If we can do stuff on site, we'll avoid the travel time, cost and risk of people going someplace else during the work day.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 11, 2007)

FITNESS PROGRAMS AND WORKPLACE STRESS
http://www.afpafitness.com/articles/wrkstres.htm

FITNESS IN THE WORKPLACE
http://www.2-fit.com/miscellaneous/Fitness__workplace.html

If I find anything else I will let you know


----------



## RED (Feb 11, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> FITNESS PROGRAMS AND WORKPLACE STRESS
> http://www.afpafitness.com/articles/wrkstres.htm
> 
> FITNESS IN THE WORKPLACE
> ...


 

You nailed it, thanks!!!


----------

